
Slack adds emoji reactions - Navarr
http://slackhq.com/post/123561085920/reactions
======
erickhill
My office has been captivated by this for at least 15 minutes. Everyone seems
to love the idea so far, even if it increases visual noise a bit. EDIT: Some
of us had to quit and re-launch our clients to see it.

~~~
thatmiddleway
Since the app is just a web window, cmd + r will work too.

------
nahiluhmot
This is pretty neat. We do our deployment coordination via Slack, and use a
listener to parse messages from the channel to see if a delevoper validated
their changes. I'm now very tempted to switch that logic to look for emoji
reactions.

------
markonthewall
I genuinely don't understand all the fuss about this. I could be way off, but
how does that content fulfill the "intellectually gratifying" clause of HN?

Please someone explain me, why is this on the front page (read what's
interesting about this news and what am I missing).

~~~
Falcon9
It's a new an interesting usage for emoji, could end up being trend setting,
and lots of people use Slack so it's relevant there as well. I would not have
thought to use emoji in this way, but seeing it in action I grok the value
immediately. That is intellectually gratifying for me.

~~~
markonthewall
To be honest, I have a hard finding value in this news, but I realize people
may have different interests. Thank you for sharing your reasons with me.

------
kolev
... Did the emoji reactions take Slack down? The whole site is down for me!

P.S. It seems that their whole website is served by Tumblr and the error is
with Tumblr, actually.

~~~
coldtea
Their site is unrelated to their service.

------
captn3m0
While I'm usually in love with new features from Slack. However, this one
feels a bit weird. Will be trying it out, but seems gimmicky to me as of now.

